# Powerful Blue Laser from LaserTo



## jessiemoore (Jan 5, 2012)

Several weeks ago I bought a 1500mW blue laser at LaserTo as Christmas Day gift. The whole purchase experience is smooth expect slow shipment.

The Levin series blue laser has nice package and it is powerful as the description. The laser beam is bright even at days.
This blue has long lifetime, double safety keys and strong burning abilities which can pop balloon even for 3m. 









(Beam At Days)






Specifications:

Size: 36mm×235mm 
Wavelength: 445nm
Output Power: 1500mW
Power Source: 2×TR16340 3.7V 1000mAh Batteries
Shell Material: Aluminum


----------



## susanawalkly (Jan 14, 2012)

Do be cautious enough whenever your are pointing this powerful laser pointer. Do be careful and remember wearing laser goggles. It is no doubt a very cool laser that is worth owning.


----------



## wby300 (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you get glasses with it? At least you got one with a lock, very smart for anyone who has children. You should definately get glasses for every color of laser you have, and if you play with it in front of family, they really need glasses also. Lasers are awesome but they can ruin your eyesight in less than a second at 1.5w. It is a very nice looking laser!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 5, 2012)

wby300 said:


> They can ruin your eyesight in less than a second at 1.5w!



They actually blast liquid in your retina into steam faster than you can blink. This supposedly creates a 'popping' sound in the victim's head and is called acoustic damage. My understanding is that this detaches the retina and leads to instant blindness, at least in part of that eye's field of view.

Specular reflections up close, the beam for hundreds of feet, and glass/water/shiny things up close, can cause this dramatic near-instant damage.


----------



## BJ2010520 (Feb 6, 2012)

It is bule laser?It looks like a purple one.And it is so powerful (1500mw)? wow.


----------



## Jarrado (Feb 21, 2012)

Isnt this laser the same type that operators use to target enemies during missions? Or is the one pictured here even stronger?


----------



## susanawalkly (Apr 20, 2012)

this 1500mW blue laser is really very powerful. Do be careful with it. There will be a lot of damage to human eyes and body.


----------



## BobBarker (Apr 20, 2012)

blue lasers that are anywhere near u.v are especially dangerous. Unlike other wavelengths, the blue (and shorter wavelength) lasers cause cumulative damage. I.E. even if you don't have noticeable damage from a short incident... multiple events can (and will) eventually cause blindness. (Not that it stopped me from getting my Arctic spyder when they were first released for $199)



Jarrado said:


> Isnt this laser the same type that operators use to target enemies during missions? Or is the one pictured here even stronger?



Nope. The laser designators are I.R. lasers. Easier to get high power and also makes it harder to see at night. If they used visible lasers... Think what it would be like at night. You would not only be lasing your target but yourself too.

Bob

p.s. for anybody asking "Why" you would want one of these... Think of who useful this would be for a survival light grabbing the attention of a high flying aircraft. I currently have a 500mw green laser in my survival bag for that exact purpose... It's a lot more effective than any flare is... Plus as the courts have shown, when spotting an air liner (which is usually a felony) for signaling distress they didn't even get a fine...


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Apr 20, 2012)

This link describes the theory or idea behind Bob's warning. While at this point no studies have concluded that exposure to visible radiation below 500nm causes faster onset of macular degeneration, that doesn't mean that we should be careless.

[url]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-energy_visible_light

I[/URL] think it should also be pointed out that these wavelengths are present everywhere anyways. Even our LEDs generally peak at around 450nm.


----------

